# Windows Halloween Theme



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Since hauntiholik posted the firefox theme, it reminded me to make my windows theme....this year i went for a J'ol feel, oranges yellow and black with a little brown.

so basically, all my programs look like this now:










i did it by going into my desktop appearance settings and changing stuff under advanced if you wanna try it


----------

